# White car pics please!!!!



## Spatt (Mar 28, 2014)

A friend of mine just bought a white Mercedes Benz..

Show him how good a properly waxed white car can look!

tell me what wax / sealant your using too..:thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

CquartzUK


Polish Angel master sealant topped with Rapid wax


Polish Angel Concours De Beauty paste wax




Polish Angel master sealant.


PA Esclate and master sealant.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some great examples there


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

I used Gyeon Can Coat on a brand new white Mercedes SLK over the weekend. Leaves great gloss behind and so easy and straightforward to use for a coating.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

They look amazing Gordon!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

The werkstat acrylic kit is a great bit of kit IMO. Been using it our Ibis White B8 Audi A4 2.0 TFSI quattro S-Line Saloon for over 3 1/2 years to great effect

So easy to apply and so easy to get a great finish. Some on DW complain about its lack of durability but I've never had a problem TBH

This is the finish I've been obtaining -


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Mine wearing Sonax PNS 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## A1ana (Dec 3, 2012)

+1 for Werkstst. Extremely easy to use and I also have had no issues with durability. 😀


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Here's mine finished with Swissvax crystal rock


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

C1 and Exo on RCZ 
















C1 and crystal rock on golf R


----------

